# Applying for spousal visa on visitors visa- Urgent Assistance



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi all, 

With a visitors entry stamp that has been extended, the issued extension visa states cannot change status in South Africa.

Does this mean the spousal visa cannot be applied for, as I am aware that spousal visas can be applied for on visitors visas.

Thank you for your assistance


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

There was a court case on this issue, Dept. of Home Affairs was supposed to change this, and have not implamented the courts ruling, as far as I know. You can always talk to an immigration attorney and see what they say.


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

B.C.T. said:


> There was a court case on this issue, Dept. of Home Affairs was supposed to change this, and have not implamented the courts ruling, as far as I know. You can always talk to an immigration attorney and see what they say.


I do know a few people who have successfully done it, but on an entry stamp. Only concern is the extension states cannot change status so a bit concerned. Thank you for helping


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

traveller94 said:


> I do know a few people who have successfully done it, but on an entry stamp. Only concern is the extension states cannot change status so a bit concerned. Thank you for helping


A spouse of a permanent resident or citizen can apply for a spousal visa from a visitors. But if your spouse is also a temporary resident then you cant change from a visitors from within SA>


----------

